# Where is the best place to buy shrimp from? lets find out.



## DutchMuch (13 Aug 2018)

_Hey forum members, today I bring you an article of which I spent time making and enjoyed doing so, I hope you enjoy to._

Today we will explore numerous online stores that sell shrimp, some being very popular and well known, and some being a bit less of the two...! All in all I found out which ones where the BEST places to order shrimp from.
I will keep this pretty organized so its easy to read and understand, so we will go with the classic bullet list, and break down each store.
*
Store #1: The shrimp farm.*
(https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/)
The shrimp farm, is a very well known online shrimp and invertebrate vendor, they sell numerous items ranging from plants to shrimp and accessories to go along with the two. I did some background research on each site, and found on this particular sight this information:





It has a whopping 4.7 star review from over 150+ people buyers, that is definitely something to jot down on the list of impressive things!
Not only does it have good reviews to back up there product, but I personally emailed the owner and asked him what makes his shop better than other shops/companies out there that sell shrimp. He replied with this:
*"*_*We offer the lowest flat rate shipping price in the industry. You can 
buy one thing or everything we own and shipping is always $9.99. We take 
great care in trying to ensure our shrimp are as healthy as can be. If 
there is ever any issue we resolve it and try to make the experience as 
best as we can for the customer. Our shrimp are of very high quality and 
we have over 2,000 online review to prove that."*_

*Store #2: The shrimp tank.*
(http://www.theshrimptank.com/)
The shrimp tank, has a very impressive background. The business began soon after 2006 when the owner bought a few shrimp, and as a hobbyist himself eventually grew into selling them.


 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.




The products they sell are, incredibly impressive, I couldn't even begin to tell you so I provided an image instead,





Obviously the products are a very high quality held to a strict standard- the reviews say it all. This site has approximately a 5 star review with over 670 on site reviews!!! Thats pretty amazing to say the least. Over all this store has it all.
I asked the owner the same question I asked the shrimp farm, what makes your company different from others that sell shrimp? and he replied with this.
_*"As far as shrimp I would say that I breed everything myself and do not import. Most of the other online shops import their shrimp. This isnt as big of a deal for caridina species but neocaridina come in as adults and almost 100% females so getting a male can be difficult . Neocaridina also have several different parasites that they commonly come in with some of which are not treatable and can remain latent in your colony for months before showing themselves. The downside of how do it of course is that my supply is more limited because I cant just order more shrimp when I run out. I have also had my site and been doing this since 2008 so I have a long track record of providing quality shrimp and products."*_

*Store #3: Flip Aquatics*
(https://flipaquatics.com)
Flip Aquatics, is a very well known store, and the name is commonly thrown around by hobbyists all over the continent.
One thing that I know right off the bet that separates flip aquatics from all the other stores, is that it has Auctions. This is something personally I have never seen for livestock on a sellers site before, which makes it really cool. Its also completely WYSIWYG so there is no worry on mixing up a product, and if the product Does in fact get mixed up, which is highly unlikely, flip aquatics amazing customer service will get the job done to make you happy and fix the issue immediately.




On Flip Aquatics site, the products range pretty well. Not as much as the shrimp farm- but they make up with the high quality shrimp.





As you can see, clearly flip aquatics has Amazing quality shrimp of all kinds. But shrimp isnt the only thing they carry, they also carry numerous amounts of fish- mostly nano fish to most likely accent the shrimp.
Overall this store is definitely a go getter and the owner is an over achiever for sure!
I checked out the reviews to make sure that my eyes were in fact- Not deceiving me and these were the results:




The overall rating of the store was 4.7 stars. And it has reported to of had excellent customer service.

*Store #4: Arizona Aquatic Gardens*
(https://www.azgardens.com/)
Arizona Aquatic gardens, has a very well created selection of fish and shrimp alike. However they do not specialize in shrimp- but this was... well... ill save the surprise for later.
On their site their stocking ranges highly- from pond pumps to fish themselves and the food that goes with them, as well as shrimp of all kinds, Azgardens turns out to be one of the worst reviews places to purchase shrimp on the internet. It comes out with just a bombing 1.5 star review.





In other words- dont buy shrimp from here. Customers have reported scamming, the owner cussing them out, etc. I couldn't just leave out the internets worst place to purchase shrimp- but I will say this, some people have had great success ordering from this company, but overall it was considered a dump. If you like risks, this is the best option! I asked the owner the same questions as the other companies, but to no avail as I got no reply with numerous messages sent.

Overall I have done the math and it turns out that pretty much all the shrimp stores (excluding azgardens) are indeed all 3 the best places to buy shrimp. All have the same traits in terms of customer service, TLC to the shrimp, and overall care for just about everything.

I hope this helped you all find exactly what sites to purchase your shrimp from, or other inverts or fish.
Thanks,
Nate


----------

